# Applying DFE



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

I've got a Walmart size container of DFE (2.5gal). Need an education on how to apply this liquid. Do I just put it in a pump up sprayer and spray my lawn? Then water it in? If so, how much sprinkler water should I apply?

OR is the DFE "diluted" (so many oz of DFE to 1 gallon of H2O) and then applied (so many gallons of "mix" per 1k of lawn)

Thanks.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

10 fluid ounces of DFE in 1 gallon of water spread across 1,000 ft² will give you 0.1 lb of nitrogen. Adjust as needed.


----------



## qrkid (6 mo ago)

I get that 10oz DEF gives 0.1lb N.

My question is if I was going to apply 0.4lb of N in granular urea would I add 0.4lb N in liquid form (40oz DEF). Do I need to scale back because of using liquid because it is more potent?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need to irrigate immediately after application if you want to use those rates.


----------

